# Apache POI



## Haze38 (5. Nov 2021)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage da ich bei der Suche nicht die passende Antwort gefunden habe.
Wie kann ich Apache POI (*https://dlcdn.apache.org/poi/release/bin/poi-bin-5.1.0-20211024.zip*) in mein Intellij Projekt einbinden so das ich es nutzen kann ?


PS bin noch ziemlich neu im Programmieren.


Danke schon mal.


----------



## kneitzel (5. Nov 2021)

In IntelliJ gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
a) Du fügst die benötigten Libraries über Maven Referenzen hinzu
b) Du packst di Libraries in ein Verzeichnis Deiner Wahl und fügst diese dann als Library hinzu.

Egal, welchen Weg Du einschlägst: Das Ergebnis ist eigentlich das Gleiche: Die jar Dateien liegen in einem lokalen Verzeichnis bei Dir und werden von dort benutzt.

Der Weg ist in beiden Fällen ähnlich:
- Module Settings öffnen
- Libraries auswählen
- Dann auf das + oben in dem mittleren Bereich gehen. Dann musst aus Auswählen: From Maven... oder Java
Bei "From Maven ..." kannst Du dann die Maven Bezeichnung aus groupid:artefactid:version eingeben und sagen, was er alles laden soll. Dieser Weg hat den Vorteil, dass auch transitive Abhängigkeiten mit geladen werden können, die JavaDocs, die Sourcen, .... Und man sieht auch: Es wird angezeigt, wohin es herunter geladen wird - den Ort kann man auch anpassen.
Bei "Java" wird erwartet, dass bereits die Dateien in einem Verzeichnis sind. Die jar Dateien kann man dann einfach auswählen und gut ist es.
- Zuletzt ist noch die Zuordnung zu den Modulen notwendig. Welche Module sollen die Abhängigkeit wie nutzen.

Aber hier - wie eigentlich immer beim Thema Build-Tool:
Es ist ratsam, Maven oder Gradle zu nutzen. Dies hat mehrere Vorteile:
- Einfaches teilen der Build Konfiguration bei Problemen (In der Regel ist es eine einfache Textdatei). Dadurch entfällt eine Beschreibung wie z.B. hier: Wo soll/kann man was anklicken... Das kann sehr aufwändig sein, wenn man an 127 verschiedenen Stellen bei Problemen die Konfiguration prüfen möchte 
- Eine Unabhängigkeit von einer konkreten IDE: Jeder kann die IDE nutzen, die er gerne nutzen möchte. Und man kann diese auch beliebig wechseln.


----------



## Haze38 (5. Nov 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> In IntelliJ gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> a) Du fügst die benötigten Libraries über Maven Referenzen hinzu
> b) Du packst di Libraries in ein Verzeichnis Deiner Wahl und fügst diese dann als Library hinzu.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank Für die schnelle Antwort. Werde ich ausprobieren.


----------

